# Kelly's Heroes Tiger-34



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I won a Silver Award for my 35th scale Tiger-34 from the movie 'Kelly's Heroes'. Pretty chuffed about it. It is conversion/kit bash of a Dragon T-34/76 and a Tamiya Tiger 1. The Karl-Otto figure is 3D printed and captures him wonderfully.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

KUDOs
one of my favorite flicks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations! Nice job on the tank. :cheers2:


----------

